# 63 convertible



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thought i would start a thread on my daughters car. She is 15 now and was 14 when we startedthe project. She has always prefered old cars. She has been doing alot of the work herself, over the last year she has learned to weld and fit sheetmetal, bodywork and alot more. This 63 was a parts car to a parts car it was in pretty bad shape. She decided she wanted a lowrider so this should do the trick!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

The car has grown alot sense these pics. I will post more when i get more time!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

daddy daughter project oh yeah im lovin this:thumbsup: my 15 yr old only wants to drive em and thinks challengers and chargers on 24's are the best cars ever lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice....ima keep an eye on this one


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Did u get this from kandychromegxsr?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know about challengers or chargers. Its alot of fun working together!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

No we have had this car for ten or fifteen years. This car was wrecked bad in 1972 and set ever sense. It Was a parts car to another convertible im building!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> I don't know about challengers or chargers. Its alot of fun working together!!!


thats awesome:thumbsup:..good luck to you both


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great build!!!!! :worship:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

A cute girl in an awesome car. You ready to protect her from all the teen boys?


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

nice ...if u need any parts let me know....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good stuff,hope my son can appriciate work on these older cars in the future


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Im ready for the teenage boys!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Puttin in some work!!!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 633120
> View attachment 633121
> 
> Puttin in some work!!!


Its great that your daughter is interested and in classics at a young age, whats even better is that she works on her own classic! Ill be checking this build topic out.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## mr sal62 (Dec 14, 2009)

more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

I will try to post more pics tonight!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a hard time getting my daughter to cut the lawn....let alone restore a car. 

Keep the pics coming


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 632667
> View attachment 632668
> View attachment 632669
> The car has grown alot sense these pics. I will post more when i get more time!!!


you should b proud!!! ive got a 3 year old boy and I cant wait till he gets n to this shit!!


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: Great build


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

This sure was a rough car when we started. The right side was in the best shape once we took the doors and front clip off a hard top parts car, just had to change the lower quarter. Cut it off the parts car also.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep the pics coming love six tre rags uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys gonna cut it for hydros or keep it stock?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

The right side of the car was the worst!!!!! The car was hit hard in the quarterpanel and back in the mid 70's someone tried to fix it and did a shit job. It was so messed up i didn't want to take many pics of it. So we cut the fullquarter off the parts car and was able to use it. finishing the bodywork on it now.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

New trunk floor. New floor pans.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

She can fit sheet metal, weld, do bodywork, and spray primer!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

thats awesome man..my 2 year old son has a 63 im building for him and he dont even know it..


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

She wants to put air on it. Its going to be her daily driver.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

thecaveman said:


> Im ready for the teenage boys!!!
> View attachment 632831


Well I guess this pretty much sums it up lol.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice project SS, Vert, w/ factory air !!!! Good to see it being saved!!!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats awesome your daughter is doing her own work, she can get a job in autobody cuz she will be driving her resume.
Keep the pics coming I love these cars.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm liking this build alot, good father/daughter bonding time I hope my daughter gets interested in cars more it keeps them out of trouble.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got a full day of sanding tomorrow!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Keep it coming:thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice work car looks good.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome build:thumbsup: Nothing like father/daughter bonding. Gives me hope with my two little girls and another on the way.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> good stuff,hope my son can appriciate work on these older cars in the future


X63.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

12 hours of sanding and get to spray some primer!
10:30 on a saturday night keeps em out of trouble


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

"10:30 on a saturday night keeps em out of trouble"

:yes::yes::yes:

I got 2 boys and I live in chicago.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

A little cutting and fitting


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hope you got a lot of primer to spray!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

That's cool that you two saved a would be parts car, one more back on the road. You're daughter is brave, I know a lot of dudes would of seen it and been scared to mess with it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 633795
> View attachment 633798
> View attachment 633802
> View attachment 633805
> ...










does she want hydraulics?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

No she is wanting to put air on it


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> No she is wanting to put air on it


if your doing air look into oasis compressors they are the best on the market!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> does she want hydraulics?


Coming Along Great!!!Hell Ya:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks vogues i will check em out.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

GREAT TOPIC... Keep up good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Allen702 (Mar 5, 2011)

thats cool im also building a 63 rag ss


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Loaded the car on the trailer and went to the carwash, got the inside all cleaned up and its time to recaulk all the seams and prime the inside!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

makin quick progress :h5:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks westcoast!!!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> Im ready for the teenage boys!!!
> View attachment 632831


That's what's up!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

My lil girl likes to hop in the garage too. Enjoy that time with them, they will remember that forever.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thats great keep her busy!!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 637760
> 
> Loaded the car on the trailer and went to the carwash, got the inside all cleaned up and its time to recaulk all the seams and prime the inside!!!


what you using on the seams?


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Man I love this topic. Can't wait until my son gets big enough.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey francisco we used 3m urathane seam sealer
Works good


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

thecaveman said:


> Hey francisco we used 3m urathane seam sealer
> Works good


Have you tried the fusor seam sealer? I was using 3m fast and firm but after switching to the fusor I wont be going back.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Need to get some more we will try it thanks.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

man how do u knock out the body work like its nothing? ive tried several times failing miserably!! r u a body man r just no a lil bout everything?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey dunk. Im not a full time body man but have painted slot of cars over the years. Keep at it and you will have it mastered!!! Thanks


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got the trunk caulked and primed before went to work.
Looks alot better!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Lot of sanding today and sprayed some primer !!
More of the same tomorrow i will post more pics then!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so we wet sanded the whole car today and a little spot puddy. Cleaned up the inside of the car and primed it.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We also fitted the back side panels and back seat. The back seat was missing from this car so we took a hard top back seat and did some measuring on a convertible seat did some cuttin and fittin .


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got some more parts in today!!!!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

Good work ! Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 641656
> View attachment 641656


now that's what I'm saying!!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great build, specially building it with your daughter can't beat that


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Spraying more primer this morning!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Im ready to spray some color!!!!


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> Got some more parts in today!!!!
> View attachment 642406
> View attachment 642407
> View attachment 642409
> View attachment 642412


wat that set u back?? im fixing to have to buy a setup is why I ask!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

She bought it from a dude i found on here. Gave $600 for everything complete. It was bought new from CCE looked it up and it was $2300 new she got a great deal!!!! There parts and cusomer service is the best . The system she was going to buy was $1400 with all the brakets.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> Spraying more primer this morning!!!
> View attachment 645443


that dust maskhno:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Sand blasted the last piece we put it off as long as we could!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> Sand blasted the last piece we put it off as long as we could!!!
> View attachment 648009
> View attachment 648010


throwing a Belair Decklid on the Impala?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Kinda the impala deck was rusty underneath and had a rust free bel air, So cut the tail light piece out of the rusty deck and cut and welded it in the bel air. Havent posted those pics yet. GOOD EYE infamous!!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> Kinda the impala deck was rusty underneath and had a rust free bel air, So cut the tail light piece out of the rusty deck and cut and welded it in the bel air. Havent posted those pics yet. GOOD EYE infamous!!!!


good build . 63 Ragg or HT is my favorite year of the impala.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I saw that too...Good job your daughter will really appreciate the time spent with her, ask me how I know. I turned wrenches with my Dad as far as I can remember and he is no longer with me but me and the Foxx still rolling. That was the last car we did together and he always told me to watch out for shady shops because he knew I was gonna be a lowrider. I still have one of the first cars he bought for me and helped me work on when I was 13. A 1946 Ford Coupe that runs and drives and just waiting on me. Working with him helped keep me out of trouble as a teenager while most of my friends were getting killed or getting jail records. I salute you my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks man If you look in the background of that bel air trunk picture you will see the very first car i ever owned and built. it was a parts car to a 59 vert my dad restored. we built it together when i was 14 and 15 long ass time ago! I know what your sayin, good times.....


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

hers a better pic of it impalaover64


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I love that!!! I'm looking for a 59 now and I saw it in the background.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

More spot putty. Makin it straight!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

man 59 is my fav year!! and the vert I will own one day! heres my bucket!!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

I wouldn't call that a bucket!!! Looks like one bad ass 4 too me!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> I wouldn't call that a bucket!!! Looks like one bad ass 4 too me!!!


LIKE ALL CARS SHES NOT DONE!!! I JUST WISH I COULD DO BODY WORK!!I WOULD BUILD MORE CARS THEN!! KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK MAN!! THE BUILD FOR MY VERT IS N MY SIG IF U WANA PEP IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Great build!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: cool build..


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

More parts came in pics tomorrow!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

any progress pics?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

we have had a busy week! try to post something tonight.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> Great build!!!!


thanks main! cant wait to build wit my son:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Sweet project! If I ever have kids I hope they are as interested as she is. 63 vert, my dream car


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Ive been putting it off as long as i could but i had to change the weather strip lip inside the trunk.... Its done the car is getting close to paint. Took the front clip back off and the doors so we can clean the jambs and the firewall. Going to order the paint and were going to try to spray some color on it the 15th. 2:00 am i think its bed time!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

My daughter bed is turning into a parts warehouse!!!


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> My daughter bed is turning into a parts warehouse!!!
> View attachment 656706
> View attachment 656707



running out of room :roflmao:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhwataday said:


> Sweet project! If I ever have kids I hope they are as interested as she is. 63 vert, my dream car


x 2.....:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Sprayed the last coat of primer on the doors yesterday!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Sprayed alittle color yesterday also. The rest of the car is almost ready!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BADASS BUILD


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

That color is awesome cant wait to see this car painted :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

binky79 said:


> That color is awesome cant wait to see this car painted :thumbsup:


X63, you guys make a great team and it makes me happy to know your passing down this tradition to your daughter. On that note Happy Fathers DAy man.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We have been sandblasting and priming alot of little parts, bumper brackets, a frames. And starting to paint some parts!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

More pics plis


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We need to order a set of wires. We were looking at og wires 14x7 chrome with gold nipples. Has anyone ordered from them how long does it take ? What would everyone recommend?


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

I RECOMMEND THAT YOU DOWLOAD THE PICTURES HORIZONTALLY SO THAT I WONT WAKE UP WITH A NECK PAIN!!! KNUCK


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> We need to order a set of wires. We were looking at og wires 14x7 chrome with gold nipples. Has anyone ordered from them how long does it take ? What would everyone recommend?


I've heard good things about them. That's where I'm getting mine from.


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> We need to order a set of wires. We were looking at og wires 14x7 chrome with gold nipples. Has anyone ordered from them how long does it take ? What would everyone recommend?


I purchased my wheels from them actually bought 5 and 2 sets of adapters. They are perfect and I've had mine for about 2 yrs and they came fast. They use Fedex and you can track them. I got them because it would've took too long to have a set of zeniths made from JD and I'm glad I went with OG.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

we all gpt some work done on the 63 today!!!


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


thecaveman said:


> we all gpt some work done on the 63 today!!!
> View attachment 667318
> View attachment 667319
> View attachment 667320
> ...


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

She even talked her boyfriend into helping


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

They got the firewall cleaned caulked and primed.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Basecoat is on its ready for flake and clear in the morning!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

so if anyone is looking for an og powersteering setup for an impala let me know. it works great believe it or not it doesnt leak!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: orale lookin good homie


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

team work .................:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice 59 in the background. Do you have anymore pictures of it?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> We need to order a set of wires. We were looking at og wires 14x7 chrome with gold nipples. Has anyone ordered from them how long does it take ? What would everyone recommend?


Go with 13x7's. The only tires available for 14's are the Premium Sportway at almost $700 with shipping. 13's look better on those cars too.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Heres a picture of it from back in the 80's when i built it the first time.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 667737
> 
> 
> Heres a picture of it from back in the 80's when i built it the first time.





:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

your daughter will never forget the time yall spent building that car..Awesome work guys!!


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice build!! your daughter likes old cars, likes lowriding and putting in work on her car. dam, i love that.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great Topic! Awesome Build, much props to your Little Girl..


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Tonight after work were starting to bolt the a frames and air ride on.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ware u get yo air ride thru? Fixing to get a set up and eather mod up my stock rear lowers r buy a set! Wat rear lowers u going with?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We bought it from a homeboy on here it is from cce got 4 big compressors the wholesystem for $600 it was a $2300 set up. We are just bolting it on to stock control arms it is going to be her daily driver not to high tec. The brackets and stuff is realy nice i would recomend them!!!


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

this cool azz thread keep turning them screws


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Will do


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Great job especially all the time your spending together with your daughter building it.....nice rag....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> We bought it from a homeboy on here it is from cce got 4 big compressors the wholesystem for $600 it was a $2300 set up. We are just bolting it on to stock control arms it is going to be her daily driver not to high tec. The brackets and stuff is realy nice i would recomend them!!!


Man he got more???? I need a hole setup and got that kinda loot!! 600 not 2300!!! Lol


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey dunk it was a good deal if i come across something i will let you know.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got the firewall and frame cleaned up and painted the frame!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Firewall painted and cleared!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok tonight a frames an airbag is on one side.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn sorry for the sideways pictures!!! Shit!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great, Fam!:thumbsup:


----------



## kaotik808 (Jul 8, 2013)

nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Setin back on the ground!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Picking up a power steering gearbox tomorrow. Tomorrow night we are going to get it mounted then this weekend get the quarter panels finished then it will be ready for color!!! She turns 16 on september the 8th time to put it in high gear!!!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> We need to order a set of wires. We were looking at og wires 14x7 chrome with gold nipples. Has anyone ordered from them how long does it take ? What would everyone recommend?


I ordered a single rim from them once to match the other 4 I had, with shipping it was still cheaper than I could go and buy one locally and it came quick. I would order from them again.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Check em out picked a set of og supremes!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got all of the anodize striped of the trim and polished!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Its like christmas every time the ups guy shows up


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Shot the last coat of primer last night should be green by this time next week!!!


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow This things commin together fast. Great work. Where did you find a rag in the midwest?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

This rag is was a parts car to another rag that im building. This car was in bad shape!!! 10 years ago you would have looked at it and said nope it aint work buildin. But today there is no good verts to build!!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> Check em out picked a set of og supremes!!
> View attachment 669713







thecaveman said:


> View attachment 669714
> 
> Got all of the anodize striped of the trim and polished!!!!


howd you strip the anodized Finnish?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

The cheapest oven cleaner you can find!!! I got it from the dollar store. Find the cleaner that has the most lye in it the lye is what removes the anodize! Clean any paint or road tar on trim first and spray on oven cleaner heavy let it set 15 min. And rise you may have to do it a couple of times and then start polishing!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Drain cleaner works well also!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> Check em out picked a set of og supremes!!
> View attachment 669713


 nice, my first set of rims!!! these never go out of style!!!


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well you all are doin some great work. I'll be watchin this one.
Did you make a thread for your other builds?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

CANDY_LOW23 said:


> Well you all are doin some great work. I'll be watchin this one.
> Did you make a thread for your other builds?


No im still pretty new to layitlow!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

npazzin said:


> nice, my first set of rims!!! these never go out of style!!!


Supremes will always be cool!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> The cheapest oven cleaner you can find!!! I got it from the dollar store. Find the cleaner that has the most lye in it the lye is what removes the anodize! Clean any paint or road tar on trim first and spray on oven cleaner heavy let it set 15 min. And rise you may have to do it a couple of times and then start polishing!!!


thanks caveman


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Know problem cant afford to hire stuff done on a 15 year olds budget!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Good video for stripping trim


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Just finished block sanding the quarters... There straight as a fuckin string!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see it painted :thumbsup: wish my daughter was in to cars she is the same age


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Headed back out to the shop tonight to finish up some block sanding. We need to get as much done tonight because my daughter has vollyball camp the next few nights. We are on target to paint the car this weekend!!! She sure is tired of sanding!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't doubt she is considering we now live in the age of instant gratification, but im sure shell see its all worth it!!! post some more pics!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good brother I know its going to feel good to lay some paint


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Paint came today!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what color you goin with?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Its house of kolors organic green with a shifty green flake!!


----------



## ROJAS84 (Jun 30, 2013)

lookin good


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> Supremes will always be cool!!!


X2


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> Its house of kolors organic green with a shifty green flake!!


Not exactly the same color, but this can serve as some motivation for your girl.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

That is so funny because that is her favorite movie and that is where she got the idea for the color!!! Hers is going to have white interior like Qubes 64 in his today was a good day video!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We are spraying color on the jams rite now waiting for some clear to dry. I will post some pics later tonight!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> We are spraying color on the jams rite now waiting for some clear to dry. I will post some pics later tonight!!!


:drama:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> That is so funny because that is her favorite movie and that is where she got the idea for the color!!! Hers is going to have white interior like Qubes 64 in his today was a good day video!!!!


Damn. Too bad her car isn't an SS. I have white interior I'm about to replace in my car and I would have given you a crazy deal on it. It is in really good condition, I just got sick of trying to keep the white clean. I bought the kit from Ciadellas back in 1999. That interior probably has 5000 miles on it if that.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

It is an SS She already bought a new white interior kit a couple months back. You shouldnt have a hard time selling it. What color you going to put back in it?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> It is an SS She already bought a new white interior kit a couple months back. You shouldnt have a hard time selling it. What color you going to put back in it?


I'm going with the original metallic green with hardtop inserts. The green is almost an exact match with the paint. If she didn't get a boot with her kit I have a brand new white one.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Ant63ss said:


> I'm going with the original metallic green with hardtop inserts. The green is almost an exact match with the paint. If she didn't get a boot with her kit I have a brand new white one.


How much? She always is looking for a deal!! Its hard to build these cars on a 15 year olds budget!!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> How much? She always is looking for a deal!! Its hard to build these cars on a 15 year olds budget!!!


I just looked on ciadellas website. Looks like they want $250 for one. I'd take $150.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

I will be in touch homie!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

thecaveman said:


> I will be in touch homie!!


Cool. Let me know.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Painting the bottom side of the trunk and hood this morning and SHIT!!!! The paint lifted on the trunk!!!! I think i recoated the base to quick. So sand it off and go again. I havent sprayed much house of kolors paint it seems very sensitive i have always sprayed du pont products it is alot more forgiving, but we while get it figured out!!!:finger:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Lets see those paint pics!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 672165
> View attachment 672166
> View attachment 672166
> View attachment 672167
> ...


Looks good. What color green is that?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

House of kolors organic green candy base coat.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking good! Keep it up! Another saved


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked up a 605box today!!!


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice!!! Keep the pics coming


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> Picked up a 605box today!!!
> View attachment 672878


 if you dont mind me asking were did you find that


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> if you dont mind me asking were did you find that


Any gbody


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

binky79 said:


> Any gbody


 what else is needed


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

You need a mounting plate. Can buy it on 

Then you need either pitman arm and center link from a manual steering car or a adapter for power steering pitman arm. 

Then you need a rag joint connect it 

Search 605 conversion on here


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> Picked up a 605box today!!!
> View attachment 672878


you may have to notch your radiator with this box, just a heads up. That paint looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You should be fine. I have a 4 core Champion radiator with a 605.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey drop the 605 is hard to find in this area all the stock car guys use em. Ive been following your build , dab ass!!! No need to notch the radiator for 605 you do for a 500.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

12 hours of spraying and its finally green!!


----------



## brad.ruggles32 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wish I could get my sons to work on cars with me......your one lucky dad!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> 12 hours of spraying and its finally green!!
> View attachment 677712
> View attachment 677713
> View attachment 677714
> View attachment 677715


 this has to be a bad ass feeling


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

I have 16 year old not interested in lowriders, ive grown up with the had them had a shop, I build them, hes helped but not his thing. I have a 4 year old girl wants to with everytime I work on my ride.. weird


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

At least I can sleep now!!


6TRAE_DROP said:


> this has to be a bad ass feeling


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> 12 hours of spraying and its finally green!!
> View attachment 677712
> View attachment 677713
> View attachment 677714
> View attachment 677715










:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Haven't pasted an update in a while... Cars painted finally , Ordered disk brakes and power brake booster, coupler for the 605 gearbox. All of it should be hear tomorrow so that means a busy weekend should be very productive!!!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics of the final paint progress


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Try to post some tonight!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a few pics put the wheels on tonight. Got alot of parts ordered they will be in tomorrow.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Paint looks super wet


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! Now colorsand and buff


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

How much clear did you use?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We sprayed 2 gallons on the outside of the car. 3 coats with flake in it and 5 coats of just clear!!!!


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

she got down :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

raw my fav car my fav color!


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

if i have a daughter i hope she would want something like this too


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Great color !!!


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Looks clean. Can't wait to see it done


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Today we got disk brakes on and 605 on and all thetierods!!! Head back out to the shop to install nee brake booster and master cylinder!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 679443
> View attachment 679444
> View attachment 679445
> View attachment 679446
> ...


daaaamn! Car looks real good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> daaaamn! Car looks real good so far:thumbsup:


That's coo!! looking good!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Long day working on the car yesterday but got a shit load done!!! Freshend up the motor new ring bearings gasket set and got it primered ready to paint. Started the wiring harnesses got all the back harness repaired and ran extra wires to the trunk area and a charging circut for the battary in the trunk. Put dash harness in it was in good shape also got the front harness repaired and ready to install.Got the vintage air AC box installed andneed to wire it . Put the doorand trunk weatherstrips on !!!! We were tired last night but was a good day!!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

This is how i ended my day!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

At work today but im going to build a bracket for the neutral safety switch today and get the motor painted tonight and it will be ready to go in. It will be nice having it running againuffin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good work Caveman!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

wasn't just me my daughter Madi has done more work on this car than you could ever believe!!! Thanks debo


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Motor is together and painted were going to put it in tomorrow night!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Im looking for a wiring harness that runs the starter... I broke the plug on the one we have where it plugs in to the firewall. If anyone has a harness all i need is the plug to be Good i can repair the rest. Let me know if you got something.
Thanks


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

i seen this build when you first started this post and I have to say you came a long way, its looking good. i have to stop dragging my feet and get on the ball with my rag top


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Mrlavish you got a good lookin tre. Sorry to here about your grandma keep turnin those wrenchs


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I grabed a parts car 64 last week!! Shoot me a text after 7pm and i will see if its there!!!! 817-709-4391 chris. 


Dallas texas time


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

If there tha same 63-64


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey dunk I appreciate you l finding one for us but my neighbor just brought one to me!!! thanks for checking for us ... I love the blue color on your car!!!!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Motor back in finally!!! Its starting to grow!!!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 684977
> View attachment 684977
> View attachment 684978
> Motor back in finally!!! Its starting to grow!!!


Looking good!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Who knows where the best place to buy a convertible top?
Good quality and fast!!!?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thecaveman said:


> Who knows where the best place to buy a convertible top?
> Good quality and fast!!!?


Just go to ur local int shop and ask!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I just got my blue top with gangster back glass for 1400 installed after i bought the glass (250) I like it!


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking good!!!! My daughter is 16 and i thought we were going to build an old chevy but she loves VW's so thats what we will be building but what she doesntknow is that ive always wanted to build one!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Cant what!! Good luck


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good. She will be driving it before you know it.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW...GREAT TOPIC...JUST READ EVERY PAGE AND IM GOING TO GO THROUGH IT AGAIN WITH MY DAUGHTER WHEN SHE GETS HOME FROM SCHOOL...YOU AND YOUR DUAGHTER ARE DOING A GREAT JOB...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

your not playin around


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

ok just a quick update.. all of the wiring is complete all the headlight, turn signals, brake lights, courtesy lights glove box lights. Motor and trans is in everything ready to start just weighting on the radiator support to dry so we can install the radiator. The 605 power steering conversion is done , the power disk brake conversion is done also. Got all the top bows back on and the latches, got the top motor plumbed up new lines and rebuilt the pump worked great but both cylinders leak .. bad that sucks. I was going to see if they come apart and are rebuild able? One more evening and she can go for a ride at least start it up!!!! I will post more pictures tonight. Thanks for all of the complements you all are giving it is very encouraging!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Shit I thought playin around was what its all about!!! If it was work no one would what to do it!!!


6TRAE_DROP said:


> your not playin around


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks gud


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a great build dood, wish I had the time like you have. My rag is just collecting dust


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> This is a great build dood, wish I had the time like you have. My rag is just collecting dust


Sell it to me


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

latest update radiator and core support is on car started up dash is in the car ran for 5 mins. and herd a pop sound ... and the top of the 605 box blew out and leaked fluid out!!! Shit!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> latest update radiator and core support is on car started up dash is in the car ran for 5 mins. and herd a pop sound ... and the top of the 605 box blew out and leaked fluid out!!! Shit!!!!


:banghead: that sucks I thought you were home free.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Story of my life!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Top,pads,boot,and well came in today!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats with all the sideways pics?


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

lol they been sideways but its better than no pics

She's lookin good!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont no why they are crooked they arent when i load them but when they post they are??? Who fn knows im not much of a computer geek...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> I dont no why they are crooked they arent when i load them but when they post they are??? Who fn knows im not much of a computer geek...


thats alright, you got a bad ass car


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahhwataday said:


> thats alright, you got a bad ass car


 its not my car its my daughters!!! But thanks man


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Well got a new gearbox on it tonight and works great!!! Maybe a cruise around the driveway tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> its not my car its my daughters!!! But thanks man


No shit! I dont read much, just look at the pictures haha




thecaveman said:


> Well got a new gearbox on it tonight and works great!!! Maybe a cruise around the driveway tomorrow!!!


hell yea!!


----------



## sapo64209 (Oct 14, 2009)

I been reading this topic for two day's now. dam u and your daughters make a great team.. this topic reminds me when me and my baby did are build in 08. my six4. she was ten.. know she's 15, were working on a 62. the best time of my life is being with her... and your daughters 63 is bad ass.. love that color.. green for the money .lol .. keep up the great bliud.. :worship:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got the steering column and dash in the other day. Now we are getting ready for side glass, windshield ,and plumb the air ride!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to rebuild the cylinders for the convertible top before??? I haven't taken them off yet but it looks like they are pressed together???


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

You can't do it. You won't be able to put them back together. You have to buy new top cylinders.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

put the windshield in last night, and got the air ride installed need to mount everything permanently but needed to get it to move up and down couldn't get a floor jack under it!!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> put the windshield in last night, and got the air ride installed need to mount everything permanently but needed to get it to move up and down couldn't get a floor jack under it!!!!


 pics of the progress....Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

At work today... pics tonight, Debo!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

damn thats kinda bright!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Like the build, father daughter team can't beat it...


----------



## haunt (Dec 1, 2012)

loving this build! especially the colour, solid work from the 2 of you


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any new pics?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Its been crazy around our house lately not alot of progress happening. But back on track now!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

hey bro could you do me a favor and take a pick of how u bolted rack to the car im clueless


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

I will shoot some pics tonight buddy. there is a lot of pieces and it bends in a lot of places!!!


6TRAE_DROP said:


> hey bro could you do me a favor and take a pick of how u bolted rack to the car im clueless


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome progress on the build as a whole. Just read the thread from the start. Can't wait to see it finished. :drama::drama:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Renzo!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I just need from were it bolts to the car if possible


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

No problem Drop


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

The cylinder is off the left side the bracket on the cylinder bolts to the car with 3 bolts. And the eyelet bolts to the rack.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey drop It looks confusing but i have it apart rebuilding the cylinders. If the pics dont help let me know i can take pics of another car i got in the other building.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks sick with them supremes, gona have to find me a set!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

this came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> Hey drop It looks confusing but i have it apart rebuilding the cylinders. If the pics dont help let me know i can take pics of another car i got in the other building.


 helped out a lot I used the wrong holes to bolt in lol


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Fixin to get busy again!!!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Any way I could get a pic of the cylinder bracket bolted in I can't figure it out I hooked the cylinder eyelet up I think I may need to disconnect :dunno:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 780850
> View attachment 780858
> View attachment 780866
> 
> The cylinder is off the left side the bracket on the cylinder bolts to the car with 3 bolts. And the eyelet bolts to the rack.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Gettin started on interior!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Spent the afternoon adjusting all thesise glass!!! Finally got it!!! It coming together...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mo pics!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

All of the side glass is in and spent most of the day adjusting everything!!!
Shit took forever!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Front clip back on and adjusted...


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Need to adjust these pics WTF!!!!!
Postin stuff like ive been drinkin


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like the vert will be ready for prom!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh shit .... I forgot about prom!!!!thanks for reminding me


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats, yall saved a car most guys would've scrapped for sure. Keeps a lot of us motivated that still have rust buckets. These verts are scarce nowadays


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Congrats, yall saved a car most guys would've scrapped for sure. Keeps a lot of us motivated that still have rust buckets. These verts are scarce nowadays


You know we have owned this car for 10 or 12 years. It was a parts car to an other vert. And i alwas said that carwas to bad to be built!!! But like you said they are all builders know.. Thay all need floors quarters trunk floors. Never thoght we would build it!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

The green car is accualy the parts car to this one!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Good job caveman


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

big C said:


> Good job caveman


Not just me daughter is doing work also!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Gettin the buffing done so we can finish putting the trim on this weekend... Back on track!!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1035929
> 
> Gettin the buffing done so we can finish putting the trim on this weekend... Back on track!!!!










nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 683665
> View attachment 683666
> View attachment 683667










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 672165
> View attachment 672166
> View attachment 672166
> View attachment 672167
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> Its house of kolors organic green with a shifty green flake!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragment!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1015489
> View attachment 1015497
> 
> All of the side glass is in and spent most of the day adjusting everything!!!
> Shit took forever!!!!


Im getting new glass and worried about getting them to line up? How did u do it


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

qpang.ss said:


> Im getting new glass and worried about getting them to line up? How did u do it


If you arejust replacing,just put the stops and the adjustments where they were keep them all the ssme. If not the bestway to learn is to get a shop manual and go step by step!!!! Thats the best way to learn!!! Nobiggy good luck!! B


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Looking good!


Thanks man


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:drama:lookin good


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Got most of the trim on today!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Damn direction!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Screw it just drill some holes!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1040562
> View attachment 1040570
> View attachment 1040578
> 
> Got most of the trim on today!!!!



looks damn good.....tell her we said congrats on all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Real nice work. Hey what size tires you running? I got some new 14x6 cragars but i can't find squat for them.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

175/75 14 Hancooks... Shits gettin tuff to find!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive heard there discontinued


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> If you arejust replacing,just put the stops and the adjustments where they were keep them all the ssme. If not the bestway to learn is to get a shop manual and go step by step!!!! Thats the best way to learn!!! Nobiggy good luck!! B


Thanks my windows were not lined up when I bought it so looks like manual here I come! Good build you 2 are doing!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

man this is motivation when the lights start turning on lol


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> man this is motivation when the lights start turning on lol


You bet!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot::thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Floor insulation installed!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Rollon out the carpet!!!!! Man


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice fuckin work


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thnks man she has been working hard


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

To awesome , I have the same plans for me and my daughter. You guys are a real inspiration !


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

X2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1055746
> View attachment 1055754
> View attachment 1055762


damn, homegirls determined aint she... thats hardcore right there....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea nothing like getting the kids involved. It's a blessing when they show the same interest as you. I'm in the same boat with both my kids. Girl 16.....working on a 87 SWB chevy truck while restoring a box 80's Landau box for my boy who will be 21 soon.......damn time flys! hno: Hardly anytime to work on my toys....:happysad:

Great build! These are times you both will always remember not to mention the appreciation she will have for that car.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Great job!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Finishing up carpet!!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin: looks good mayne


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:teamwork makes the dream work great job:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice work, good job getting the kids involved


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Front bumper together and the back on is almost ready we will get them put on tomorrow!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1089649
> 
> Front bumper together and the back on is almost ready we will get them put on tomorrow!!!










:thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Bumpers on lookin better!!!!
NOS bumper guards!!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Grill and headlight buckets next!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Starting to come together like butt cheeksuffin:


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Shitty pic but grills in...


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good man! I hope you keep the supremes on it!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Their stayin!!!!


----------



## az4life09 (May 20, 2012)

are those lights on like that with brakes on or just running lights


thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1042466
> View attachment 1042474


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Just taillights man


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

az4life09 said:


> are those lights on like that with brakes on or just running lights


I think he hit the brakes. Could b the head light mode tho


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Console and door panels this weekend!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

The car is looking good caveman, good job on bringing that car back from the edge.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> The car is looking good caveman, good job on bringing that car back from the edge.


I think it was over the edge!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Great Build Topic!


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Its cold in the shop tonight!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Console in and gas pedal and hole for the dimmer switch . I need to find the locks for the doors.... They are somewhere hope i didnt throw them away while cleaning!!!! Put them in and ready for door panels!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We are going to try to cover the back seat tomorrow... Hope it goes better than today!!! Damn door panel clips suck ass!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

This was are first attempt at installing seat covers!!! The need a little heat but notbad!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking nice. Are you making these or did u order the kit?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

dunk420 said:


> Looking nice. Are you making these or did u order the kit?


Hell no Dunk its a kit from CARS. Im not that tallented!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1129481
> View attachment 1129489


White guts. I love it. Brings me back to the 90s


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

KERRBSS said:


> White guts. I love it. Brings me back to the 90s


Right on!!!!


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

with summer around the corner this bitch will be ready to roll :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Nice 64


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 633813
> View attachment 633814
> View attachment 633815
> View attachment 633816
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad to see this build still rolling on, when her's is done I hope she lights a fire under your ass to finish the other.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat happen to this???????


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Caveman was kidnapped by aliens


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Shit, he's rollin..Noo time for pics


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Where is updates


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

cave man said:


> But on the progress of the car !!! Daughter has a boyfriend and they seem to take a lot of the time !!! plus she started working a full time job also!!! I will post some of the progress and bad luck stories in the next few days!!! Thanks Guys


???? Cant wait to hear


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

post moar pics


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

There was mention of a boyfriend and The Caveman has now dissapeared......... 

i hope this didnt get ugly.lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

whoa, seriously?


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

God bless u caveman


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rofl:


leg46y said:


> There was mention of a boyfriend and The Caveman has now dissapeared.........
> 
> i hope this didnt get ugly.lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ware iz he???/?//


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1129481
> View attachment 1129489


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Did it get finished?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Cops impounded it for being used in a drive by.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> Ware iz he???/?//


Djlatin Permabanned him for supposed spamming!! Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BRADFORD said:


> Djlatin Permabanned him for supposed spamming!! Lol


nah foo' he forgot his pw. :rimshot:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> nah foo' he forgot his pw. :rimshot:


So he created another cave man account to try to recover his OG accounts password and u banned him bwwwaaahaaaa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BRADFORD said:


> So he created another cave man account to try to recover his OG accounts password and u banned him bwwwaaahaaaa


no cuhh, all of his screen names are not banned.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Im back!!!! Thanks DJLATIN!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

So ware da pix main?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok alot has happened scense the late posts!!!! She had some motor issues ... Reringed it before we put it in but it started smokin bad!!! So thought it was intake leak had it off a few times and ended up taking the motor out. Thought the rings just didnt seat so rehoned it and rines it again. Put motor back in ran it and still smoked!!! Damnit!!!! Ran a leak doen on it and it sucked!!!so took motor back out and measured the cylinders and it was just to wore out . So we found another motor from a great friend that has sense past away.. But repainted the new motor !!! Put it in and it runs great!!! So Madi my daughter has sense started working and still going to school so not alot of time to work on it. And it set for awhile but now we are back on track and summer is coming!!! And she is readyto start rollin.


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

thecaveman said:


> Im back!!!! Thanks DJLATIN!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 1632001


:fool2:

Oh & welcome back


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

We have a couple leaks In the air ride what Is the best to use for thread sealer????


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Might get a faster answer asking in the air ride section caveman


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have heard of people using lock tight....just not sure of what color


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

plumbing tape (white)


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Next project is fix the air leaks and put some miles on it!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just read through this and man thats badass.

Great work to both of you and hope she enjoys the hell out of it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

First Car show and Cruz this weekend!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pix when you go .. nice job so far. She gona drive it?


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

that's the plan!!!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Havent posted anything in a while!! been busy but she did make it to her first car show and cruised the night before.. she had a blast and won ladies choice also!!! very proud of her !!!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

heres some pics


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

thecaveman said:


> heres some pics


Looking good,love that first picture.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Badass


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good man, thanks for the motivation!


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Doug (Aug 14, 2012)

i haven't been to this site in a long time!!! I miss seeing all the cars and projects!!!!!


----------



## 64bathtub (Sep 1, 2011)

this is so savage.
amazing progress.




thecaveman said:


> View attachment 632667
> View attachment 632668
> View attachment 632669
> The car has grown alot sense these pics. I will post more when i get more time!!!


----------



## PX92V (Dec 2, 2013)

thecaveman said:


> View attachment 632667
> View attachment 632668
> View attachment 632669
> The car has grown alot sense these pics. I will post more when i get more time!!!


Shes a Beaut, the car I mean .Your daughters pretty also. Best of luck with the build.


----------

